# [Tech] Pick Scoring



## Ancestor (Mar 6, 2007)

Keeping a good grip on your pick can needlessly consume a lot of extra energy. In this lesson I propose to show you how to create a non-slip surface on the pick without the use of adhesives. This is particularly useful if your favorite pick is made of a smooth, slick plastic like mine. I use Dunlop Delrin 2.0 picks. 







They are great for their attack and minimizing friction between the pick and string, but they tend to slip around, especially when a little perspiration is introduced into the equation.

Before attempting this process, it should be noted that the possibility of serious injury exists. In other words, if youre not careful, its possible to cut off your finger. But, as long as you pay attention to what youre doing, all should go well. Ive been doing this for over 5 years without so much as a scratch. I got the idea from my drummer, who had seen a Sepultura pick with this type of modification.

You will need a carpeted area and a small, lock blade knife. 






Dont use a Bowie knife, or any type of cutlery from the kitchen. Dont bother with an Exacto/box knife. They are too hard to control, have a dangerous tendency to slip and dont work as well anyway. Too dangerous. And if you use a folding knife that doesnt lock, you will most certainly injure yourself eventually. So DONT. You must use a small, decent quality lock blade.






It should be obvious that like driving and shooting firearms, you cannot be drunk or hung over while performing this modification. If it isnt obvious, Ill tell you again. Booze, knives and string instrumentalists dont mix. Dont believe me? Ask Nadja Salerno-Sonnenberg.

Wash and dry hands thoroughly. No sweat, dirt, oil or other substances that make the hands slippery allowed. 

Hold the knife in your dominant hand and the pick in the other hand. The point of the pick should be turned in towards your palm. Angle the pick upwards as shown. 






Place the lower edge of the pick on the floor. Place the point of the knife BELOW the grip facilitated by the thumb in the lower hemisphere of the pick. No part of your fingers or hands should be between the blade and the floor. 






Push in towards the pick slightly with the knife to be sure the pick isnt sliding in either direction, and then in a little more and down once you are sure of stability. You dont have to use a lot of pressure. Easy does it. Also the movement of the knife should be very slight. Probably between one quarter and one eighth of an inch. 

Rotate the pick in both directions to produce 5 scores on the top hemisphere of the face of the pick. Repeat on the opposite side of the pick.











So far, so good. Now place the pick on the carpet alone, without holding it in place with the non-dominant hand. Place the point of the lock blade into the center of the pick and GENTLY push and twist, once you are sure of stability.






Why gently? Because you dont want to slip and cut your finger off. Really, this technique is absolutely not worth injuring yourself over. You MUST use the utmost care in performing it. Repeat the process on the other side. You should end up with a small, rough dimple on each side.

Your pick should look similar to this. 











This modification will improve your playing significantly, but not dramatically. Youll no longer have to grasp the pick so hard, and it will more easily retain the desired orientation to the string. The advantage of scoring over adhesion is that the pick can be quickly palmed or rotated for adjustment, tapping or finger picking. 

Special thanks to Jennifer Page for taking the photos that illustrate the article.


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 11, 2007)

I just tried this on some of my red JazzIII's. Works great!!!


----------



## darren (Dec 12, 2007)

I really don't have much of a problem holding onto my picks. Especially my new favourites, Ultex. I was a die-hard Delrin user for ages, but i'm really digging Ultex picks for feel and grip. It's like they have the smooth crisp tone of Delrin with the grip of Tortex, without that "gritty" pick scrape sound.

And i even really liked the *gasp* Ultex Jazz III. Though i think i'm going to stick with regular teardrop picks, as i think the Jazz III is still a bit too small for me. I have a problem with using small picks in that the back of my index fingernail tends to drag on the strings, and that nail is perpetually a problem for me (i smashed my finger a few years back, resulting in some weird damage to the nail bed, so it grows in weak and tears easily, which sucks, because i preferred to pick with my fingers and nails à la Jeff Beck... now i can't.)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 13, 2007)

I bought a sheet of skateboard grip tape from a local skate shop, and I cut off little squares from that and stick it to both sides of my pick, works like a charm. I tried scoring my picks before but I like the grip tape more now that I've been using it for a little while.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 13, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I bought a sheet of skateboard grip tape from a local skate shop, and I cut off little squares from that and stick it to both sides of my pick, works like a charm. I tried scoring my picks before but I like the grip tape more now that I've been using it for a little while.



I do that, but I actually found both sides was too sticky and I couldnt adjust grip easily. I only do it to one side, but even then, I only do it to Jazz III's.
The rest of the time I use Ibanez Sandgrip Wizards (awesome) or Pickboy Reefer 1.14mm, and I never slip with either of those.


----------



## poisonelvis (Dec 13, 2007)

i'll have to try that,i have a piece of sandpaper,and i scuff both sides of the pick and it seems to work good(pick life for me 1 week).


----------



## Quicksilver689 (Dec 13, 2007)

cool idea...nice brief picstory, thanks for sharing! 

My picks - black Dunlop Jazz III's FTW!!!


----------



## nitelightboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Is it me or do the black JazzIII's seem to have more grip? I love the black ones, but when ever I need picks, I usually need them right away and can only find the reds. And of course, I never order the black ones online in case I need them later


----------



## Oneiros (Dec 17, 2007)

I would reccomend EVERLY STAR PICKS... try them  works best for me


----------



## drouinphilippe (Dec 18, 2007)

use george dennis picks 1.30, they freaking own, i bought like 20 ofem cuz the shop runs out of these so fast!


----------



## Universe74 (Feb 1, 2008)

Before going to Ultex I melted mine with heated paperclips.


----------



## dougsteele (Mar 24, 2008)

There am no better pick, even the big jazz 3 am the shit.


----------



## DoctorM (Apr 28, 2008)

Cool brand Juratex Jazz picks. I have absolutely no need to score these picks - they have what feels like skateboard tape on them already.

I went on a friggin goosechase for them after the first time I played them. Try them out.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 29, 2008)

Cool picks Jazz = win. That grip tape is the shiznit, though I just switched to the Dunlop 3mm stubbies.

Adam


----------



## Napalm (May 3, 2008)

Ultex Jazz III's are where its at the Jim Dunlop and Ultex lettering is raised for everyones pleasure....That paper clip idea seems like a damn good one also.


----------



## Vairocarnal (May 21, 2008)

I remember reading in an interview that Dimebag would scratch a series of xs into his pick until it resembled a monochromatic plaid pattern. 
I, however, use Dunlop Gatorgrips (2 mm or 3 mm) . They have an awesome texture that's barely noticeable.


----------



## gaunten (May 26, 2008)

these kick ass!
http://www.suncreekmusic.com/images/pib-pb200r114.jpg


----------



## winterlover (Dec 30, 2008)

i use the black dunlop nylons
they have enough bend for insane fast picking and enough attack...and a great gripping surface


----------



## elbiatcho1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Instead of using a sharp knife, a safer way that I score picks is to use a long sharp nail or screw and wrap a good amount of gaff around the nail for grip.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 11, 2009)

I use Tortex jazz picks, and I scar the hell out of them with a razor blade, similar to that of a pistol grip.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 12, 2009)

I used to use Jazz III's and run a soldering iron in a fan pattern over the grip - never dropped one 

After that I moved to techpicks and had a couple of brass picks knocked out by a friend of mine. With those I used to drill a hole through the middle (about 5mm) and counter-sink that to provide something I could dig into but I got a little tired of the "schip-schip-schip" sound as the pick hit the string and went back to the Jazz III's.


----------



## russdogz_ (Feb 15, 2009)

tried melting dots with paperclips, works great

also decided to make some patterns like stars n shiiiit


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Apr 7, 2009)

I've used the black Jazz III's forever, and I've been scratching them with a knife for a while. Helps cause my hands sweat a lot...Gonna try the paper clip method...Looks promising.


----------



## Cereal Drum (May 25, 2009)

Hmm, I just use tortex .88's and I have no problem with grip or anything. I love em.


----------



## Galius (May 25, 2009)

I use these and they work great 
http://www.snarlingdogs.com/images/goodbrain.gif


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 25, 2009)

I looked around for different ways to keep the picks from slipping and ended up doing this:







Silver duck tape! Stuff sticks to your fingers if you press down a little bit and holds up well when sweat gets into the mix. Though it doesn't always feel amazing when you do get really sweaty but your pick doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## damigu (May 26, 2009)

i just score with a knife, but i'm going to try out that heated paperclip idea--it sounds really promising and safer than the knife.


----------



## oldbulllee (Aug 7, 2010)

for me, the best and easiest way to mod it, is to apply 4-5-6 ( to your preference, and according to the size/shape of the pick) SMALL drops of cyanoacrylate ( super glue) on each side of the pick, of course, only on the grip area.
works great, and lacerations are not an option.
remember: small drops, just a touch with the opening oh the glue bottle. if you put too much, it could just spread across, and it wouldn't work as well in providing more grip.


----------



## Deadbrog (Sep 13, 2010)

nitelightboy said:


> Is it me or do the black JazzIII's seem to have more grip? I love the black ones, but when ever I need picks, I usually need them right away and can only find the reds. And of course, I never order the black ones online in case I need them later



lol, i do the exact same thing. the red ones slip too much if your hands start to get sweaty.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 13, 2010)

i have no problems holding onto my pics, but my buddy srills a single hole through the middle of each pic so his fingers touch.


----------



## Mn3mic (Sep 13, 2010)

This is a nice Idea but I think it takes too much time...

You can get the same/similar result by simple carving an X on each side of the pick with any sharp object. 

But still a nice idea though


----------



## damigu (Sep 13, 2010)

Mn3mic said:


> You can get the same/similar result by simple carving an X on each side of the pick with any sharp object.



my experience says you are incorrect, sir.

when i first tried scoring a pick, all i did was put an X on each side. it only made a minor difference and i gave up on it for years because it wasn't good enough.

then i decided to make a waffle pattern on each side and it makes a much more significant difference. the dimple thing helps even more.

but these days i use a soldering iron the melt a hole in the center of the pick. once the plastic cools, there are raised edges around the hole that improve the function of the hole itself.


----------



## Mn3mic (Sep 13, 2010)

It works for me and is less time consuming.

But my only concern was the live playing, sweat and all that, so basically the carved X was more then enough to get me through live performances...


----------



## stevo1 (Oct 3, 2010)

i just burn a couple of holes on both sides where i grip on the pick with a soldering iron... i never have a problem, and it lightens the pick.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 8, 2010)

I take the tip of the knife and spin it a half turn or so into the pic, it raises the plastic up. About 5 divots on each side works, just don't cut yourself!

Put the pic on a wood surface with is point at 9 O'clock, hold tip with your finger. Put blade on at 12 sharp end up, then rotate clockwise to 6.


----------



## Mukersman (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't know how deep you guys want you picks scored, but I just take a key and put a bunches of multidirectional scratches on the thumb side of my dunlop tortex things.


----------



## Unto The Sky (Dec 29, 2010)

Cheers for this. Definitely going to try a couple of the methods here. I'm absolutely terrible for dropping picks, a load of my friends have a running joke about it. Sweaty hands FTL!


----------



## AliceAxe (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't realy have a problem with holding onto picks myself, i hold them in a way that they pivot between my thumb and first finger , that for me they never silp, I hardly ever lose picks. 

But some of my students have had issues and these have been very sucessful for them. 

Cactus Picks - Home


as far as the original post, IMO anything that even remotely risks serious harm to a guitarist's hands, especialy over something like better pick grip when there are other options available, is a big FAIL.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 2, 2011)

I just use Jazz III max grips. 24 pack is $9.99 on musiciansfriend.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 24, 2011)

I just use V-Picks, they actually work BETTER for people with hot/sweaty hands.


----------



## Facebones (Mar 25, 2011)

Jet9 said:


> I just use V-Picks, they actually work BETTER for people with hot/sweaty hands.



I used them and personally they work for 5 minutes, then my sweat wins. They might work if you only have mild sweat, but for those of us who produce more than most, they aren't what they claim to be. I didn't even find them to be very good picks in general, they wore down quite fast. I bought some _real carbon fiber _picks from ebay that need no scoring and won't slip out of your hand. Best of all, they are hard as hell and last for months.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 26, 2011)

Facebones said:


> I used them and personally they work for 5 minutes, then my sweat wins. They might work if you only have mild sweat, but for those of us who produce more than most, they aren't what they claim to be. I didn't even find them to be very good picks in general, they wore down quite fast. I bought some _real carbon fiber _picks from ebay that need no scoring and won't slip out of your hand. Best of all, they are hard as hell and last for months.



I actually sweat a ton, have really hot hands, and have very acidic sweat(if I don't use elixirs, I have to switch strings 7 times a week ) I've had my 4.1mm dimension junior unbuffed since christmas(just one), and it's been the only pick I've used since then on all of my guitars, and my bass when I'm not playing fingerstyle. I've never once dropped it, and it hasnt shown any signs of wear at all. I haven't tried any v-picks thinner than 2.75mm, maybe that's why our experiences are opposite.

I've actually been looking for carbon fiber picks, what company makes them?


----------



## Facebones (Mar 26, 2011)

Jet9 said:


> I actually sweat a ton, have really hot hands, and have very acidic sweat(if I don't use elixirs, I have to switch strings 7 times a week ) I've had my 4.1mm dimension junior unbuffed since christmas(just one), and it's been the only pick I've used since then on all of my guitars, and my bass when I'm not playing fingerstyle. I've never once dropped it, and it hasnt shown any signs of wear at all. I haven't tried any v-picks thinner than 2.75mm, maybe that's why our experiences are opposite.
> 
> I've actually been looking for carbon fiber picks, what company makes them?


 

It was on Ebay, they have crossbones/skull or lighting bolt thing (grateful dead looking thing) on them, I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link here. (They aren't always up, sometimes the listing ends and they seem to wait a little while to post it up again) A little expensive but nice, i got the mediums. I don't use giant picks, mostly between .7 and .9 mm but the mediums are .5 and feel nice. How do big picks work for you??

EDIT: Beware fake carbon fiber picks/ nylon carbon fiber picks, they aren't the same thing, the guy will explicitly say REAL CARBON FIBER


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 27, 2011)

Facebones said:


> It was on Ebay, they have crossbones/skull or lighting bolt thing (grateful dead looking thing) on them, I don't know if I'm allowed to post a link here. (They aren't always up, sometimes the listing ends and they seem to wait a little while to post it up again) A little expensive but nice, i got the mediums. I don't use giant picks, mostly between .7 and .9 mm but the mediums are .5 and feel nice. How do big picks work for you??
> 
> EDIT: Beware fake carbon fiber picks/ nylon carbon fiber picks, they aren't the same thing, the guy will explicitly say REAL CARBON FIBER



I like to use thicker picks because they allow me to play with a much more loose grip and still hold on well. also, they're good for people with hand cramps for that same reason.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2011)

I've no idea as to the purity of the fiber itself, but the jazz3 carbon fiber maxgrips are very easy to hold on to sweat or no sweat. After you get used to them(a couple hours or so) you'll notice yourself relaxing more than ever. The tip does seem to wear out alot quicker than the regular nylon or nylon stiffo's wich are also offered in maxgrip. I've heard a couple guys say the grip is so tacky that they have trouble repositioning the pick for certain techniques or when it does accidently get out of position. I personally found that that problem went away after no time at all once you get used to relaxing a hair more.


----------



## saovi (Apr 5, 2011)

Stone picks are the only thing I use for 8 string. They are fabulous for digging in and adds a nice detail and resonance to your sound. After using this stone picks years, going back to plastic or carbon fiber just doesn't compare in my opinion. The difference is startling.


----------



## McHeathen (May 23, 2011)

saw this thread and had to throw in my two cents, i'm partial to clayton 1mm, they're made of something called "acetyl polymer" and have this interesting adhesive to them. if your hands are dry it simply provides friction so the pick don't fly off. but if you start sweating the logo(adhesive) absorbs the sweat and gets slightly stickier, thereby removing the possibility of slippage. it's still manageable enough to move around or reposition, and they also sound pretty good. i used to swear by tortex 1mm, and since i tried these, ain't looked back. they got diff shapes and sizes for em, and the company also does custom logo orders. check em out.


----------



## Hyacinth (May 6, 2012)

Pictures are broken in the OP


----------



## Iron Beard (Jul 10, 2012)

ive used this and it works great for me...

Gorilla Snot Musicians Gripping Resin at zZounds


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 30, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> Pictures are broken in the OP


 
Yeah... 

Is there a way of fixing them?


----------



## Bloodbath Salt (Nov 30, 2012)

I used to score a "wire fence" pattern on my Ultex Sharps, by heating a Exacto knife with a flame.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 2, 2013)

I sweat a lot and play hard when I get that high voltage stage energy in my veins, lubricated pick surfaces have always been a problem. I used to play with dunlop tortex 1.0mm and I would use utility knife blades to make cross-hatches on either side of my picks. As long as you are careful, it is not at all difficult to control. I did this for nearly a decade, and never cut myself.

Now, though, I just buy 1.0mm Star Picks, which come with a star shape punched into the middle, and I haven't had any issues with them that couldn't be attributed to unavoidable chance or impairment.


----------



## lorguitarist (Oct 22, 2013)

Here's another way. Done by Willie Adler's and John Campbell's (Lamb Of God) tech. It's at about 26:00 min mark in the video.



Your welcome


----------



## ppazin (Nov 18, 2015)

I do not score my picks, but I sharp them since day one,
I take sharp knife or various nail cutting things, whatever is near, 
and cut playing very top of pick from U shape to V shape, 
with cutting less material as possible, and preserving original shape as much as possible, just make it sharp and spikey, which makes pick much more precise for picking. 

I can do it once, maybe twice on new pick, after they become to round from playing at playing tip, I have to take new and make it sharp again.


----------

